# Era un po'



## Luciano632 (23 Maggio 2017)

Era un po' che non seguivo il forum e devo proprio dirvi quanto sia scaduto , ho letto qua e là insulti , ripicche , canzonature ... veramente qualcosa di molto distante da ciò che conoscevo . Mi spiace .


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Era un po' che non seguivo il forum e devo proprio dirvi quanto sia scaduto , ho letto qua e là insulti , ripicche , canzonature ... veramente qualcosa di molto distante da ciò che conoscevo . Mi spiace .



Non ti preoccupare ora con questo 3D si ricompatteranno con te tutti i filosofi del forum


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2017)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Era un po' che non seguivo il forum e devo proprio dirvi quanto sia scaduto , ho letto qua e là insulti , ripicche , canzonature ... veramente qualcosa di molto distante da ciò che conoscevo . Mi spiace .


Mi sa che sei arrivato il giorno sbagliato 
Fino a l'altro ieri era tutto tranquillo 
Oggi anche per colpa mia è degenerato 
Mi spiace


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare ora con questo 3D si ricompatteranno con te tutti i filosofi del forum


Non si tratta di filosofi si o filosofi no , sono stato in disaccordo con alcuni ma sempre con un costrutto , un dialogo uno scambio di opinioni ed esperienze . Qui mi pare manchi proprio la materia grigia di base per confrontarsi con gli altri .


----------



## Skorpio (23 Maggio 2017)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Era un po' che non seguivo il forum e devo proprio dirvi quanto sia scaduto , ho letto qua e là insulti , ripicche , canzonature ... veramente qualcosa di molto distante da ciò che conoscevo . Mi spiace .


Per fare ordine serve disordine

Ed hai ragione. Piena.

Confidiamo di tornare all'ordine


----------



## trilobita (23 Maggio 2017)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Era un po' che non seguivo il forum e devo proprio dirvi quanto sia scaduto , ho letto qua e là insulti , ripicche , canzonature ... veramente qualcosa di molto distante da ciò che conoscevo . Mi spiace .


Tranquillo,Luciano,da domani il forum farà un netto balzo in avanti,in quanto a tranquillità.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Non si tratta di filosofi si o filosofi no , sono stato in disaccordo con alcuni ma sempre con un costrutto , un dialogo uno scambio di opinioni ed esperienze . Qui mi pare manchi proprio la materia grigia di base per confrontarsi con gli altri .


 appunto aspetta quelli che di materia grigia ne hanno in abbondanza. Lascia, quelli che parlano di corna in modo meno filosofico ai loro dispettucci.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Non si tratta di filosofi si o filosofi no , sono stato in disaccordo con alcuni ma sempre con un costrutto , un dialogo uno scambio di opinioni ed esperienze . Qui mi pare manchi proprio la materia grigia di base per confrontarsi con gli altri .


Il forum, come il calcio, la scuola e ogni altra forma di aggregazione, è come il resto, ci sono intelligenti e stupidi e quelli in mezzo, ci sono onesti e disonesti e quelli in mezzo, ci sono i tolleranti e gli intransigenti e quelli in mezzo. E ci sono quelli che si mettono in gioco e quelli che criticano e quelli in mezzo.


----------

